# St. Aug 1/29/10.



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

After poling across the flats and not seeing anything happening I worked into a creek at dead low tide. Set up by a deep hole and broke out the spinner and some cheater's bait(Live Shrimp). On my second cast I was slammed by a 5-6 lbs Sheepshead . Two casts later a 17" Redfish inhaled the bait, followed by a slew of small Sheepshead. Was good fun. All in all a good day, out for 3 hours and released some nice hungry fish. No pics as I was following CanoeMan's superstition(No camera catch fish, bring camera no fish). Pulled out the 9wt on my way out hoping to see something on the incoming...again nada. Not as much fun as sight fishing, but better than work! Hope it warms up more...
-Ghost


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bait is wrong...but it works so well! ;D

Why is it you weren't affected by the full moon jinx?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Why is it you weren't affected by the full moon jinx?


Just a guess, but he was probably using hooks. ;D


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

[smiley=lolwsign.gif] @ Hamm3r's remark...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pthpppppt! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> [smiley=lolwsign.gif] @ Hamm3r's remark...


 ;D [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] [smiley=lolwsign.gif] [smiley=cigar.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya'll probably think HaMm3r's kiddin'...
                                                         He ain't!

                                 


I leave the split rings on for extra rattle.
It's not about the ketchin' anymore for me,
I just enjoy seeing the explosions on top.
As an added benefit, it acts as a teaser for flyfishing.
Attracts actively feeding fish closer to the boat.
Works inshore as well as offshore.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Ya'll probably think HaMm3r's kiddin'...
> He ain't!


Brett's right, I wasn't kidding! I offered him lures/plastics with real hooks in them several times, but he's just happy as a clam doing his own thing.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

That is one dirty lil' Grass Slipper in the above pic!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What do you expect to see on an off-road vehicle?   [smiley=happy.gif]

You can measure the day's pleasure by the amount of mud on the deck!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

You just reminded me, I need to rinse all the pleasure out of the canoe! ;D


----------



## scuderi (Jan 5, 2010)

My buddy would like to build a "Slipper". Are there any plans available? Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

These are the plans...










Everything was cut to fit as the build progressed.
If you decide to build and need a dimension
pm me and I'll take a tape measure out to the hull.


----------

